# Angron



## slaine69

mwahahahahahaha artistic block broken through, this is like the fourth attempt at trying this guy the others just not being angry enough, to be honest I still don't think this is angry enough but I think it's as close as I'm gonna get for the moment, anyways hope you guys like it


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Excellent work!
you really get the world eaters-Angron-pointless carnage feel with that.


----------



## Hammer49

Fantastic work.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

You have to work at making him look angrier than that- he so unsubtly has "Angry" for his name, for crying out loud! Right now he looks like a Jamaican Kratos...That's not necessarily a bad thing, mind you. The axe remains the best part, though. Love that blade tongue!


----------



## Diatribe1974

Great piece of work. Far better than most we see here.


----------



## mcmuffin

My God, Its beautiful, + reppage.


----------



## Oodles

Evil has never looked so beautiful! LOVE IT!


----------



## shaantitus

Jesus man, your work keeps getting better. As far as I can tell he is angry enough. I gus it would be hard to make him any angrier without depicting him hewing large numbers of enemies into gory chunks. I would rep you but I just did that for your first claw masterpiece.


----------



## papa nurgle

does your artistic genius know no bounds? i haven't actually visited heresy in a while but i looked for one of your threads as soon as i got it running. what a way to get back into it!:victory:


----------

